# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D printer for plumbing

## marekksio

Hello, I was wondering which 3d printer would be the best for printing plumbing parts such as siphons and gaskets?

----------


## fred_dot_u

The printer isn't going to be the determining factor in your goal, I believe, as much as the filament choice will be. 3D printed parts are generally considered to be porous and not watertight unless coated with a sealant of some form. Gaskets imply that the part is going to provide sealing. That requires a flexible filament such as TPU, also known by the brand name NinjaFlex™. There are other flexible filaments on the market. My experience with the flexible filaments is that they will also provide a bit less porosity, but testing and experimentation is indicated.

----------


## marekksio

this is really great piece of advice thank you so much

----------


## moritzw

For waterproof parts, maybe a resin based printer is more suitable than a filament printer. We have a second hand one for sale right now, good for large pieces, or larger production runs, if this is what you are after: https://photocentricgroup.com/lcmagna/

----------


## JordanAvery

One of my friend has such a printer and creates amazing parts for everything almost, not only for plumbing, so it's a great purchase.

----------


## markajones

I needed to know that too. Thank you very much.

----------

